# koi ponds



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

wat sorta size pond are you guys keeping koi in also wat filtration do u have. pics would be awesome thnx in advance


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I had to fill my 7000 gallon koi pond in lst year

:sad:

Damn those kids!!


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

oh that really sucks unlucky man


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

is it safe to feed koi and goldfish left over crickets and dubai roaches?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

sam432 said:


> is it safe to feed koi and goldfish left over crickets and dubai roaches?



lol thought that said "is it safe to feed koi goldfih, left over crickets and dubai roaches" =p


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

lol now that would be silly now wouldnt it


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

sam432 said:


> is it safe to feed koi and goldfish left over crickets and dubai roaches?


yes: victory:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

my pond was also filled in last year....but it was 18x12x4.5.....filters i used where 2 laguna filter falls ( excellent,easy to clean ) no uv though so i added the biggest laguna one in line, i also had a large laguna presurised filter with uv running , below is what i used

Laguna Clearflo 16000 Pressurised Pond Filter Kit although they do a double one which is 2400,


----------



## Jack-a-star (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a clue mate my girlfriends auntie just bought some koi there pond is massive they have 4 koi and some others in there.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

thnx everyone i gtta get me a big pond there so carming and wat not


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

mine is 1000 Gallons (4500L)

has a hozelock cyprio pond filter rated for 1000G ponds running on a 2200 LPH pump

it also has a TMC pro Clear 55W run buy a 18,000 LPH Oase pump, the feed then splits across two large DIY filters one on waterfall and the other feeding back into the other side of the pond, the pond is overstocked now though as my father added a fair few fish from someones pond that was being stripped down


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

hmmm sounds expensive lol


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

not that much, got the oase pump free as well as the hozelock cyprio filter and the DIY were cheap to make with the other pump being about 7 years old and the UV being about 3 years old


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

mmm very nice


----------

